# mass on forearms?



## ogabott (Nov 19, 2003)

what are the best exercises for building mass on the forearms?

what has worked for you?  

my forearms seem lacking lately.

i wanna look like popeye the sailor man.

thanks.


----------



## Larva (Nov 19, 2003)

check this post out
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23479


----------



## neanderthal (Nov 19, 2003)

here is a workout i used to do that really will jump start your forearm growth

superset: hammer curls& rev. curls 2x8-10
superset: rev. wrist curls & forearm rockers 2x8-10
superset: wrist curls & behind the back wrist curls 2x8-10

its worked wonders for me


----------



## Mudge (Nov 19, 2003)

I do 3-4 sets of wrist extentions (semi light, 10-12 reps) and 3-4 sets of wrist curls 8-12 reps.

Takes about 4-6 weeks of religious training before they really start to come up, but if you keep doing them you should notice a difference. The thing is if you are like me and dont do them religiously then they suffer, I do not get enough work from simply holding weights like some people, and I dont use straps either.


----------



## ogabott (Nov 19, 2003)

i used to train forearms, then stopped thinking they would grow by holding weights.  maybe they have, but not at the pace my bi's and tri's have.  so its time to hit them hard again.
jay cutler said in flex (i think flex) "not training forearms is like training legs and not calves." 
-i suppose hes right.

neanderthal, what is a forearm rocker?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 19, 2003)

It is just like a bodybuilder with huge traps and a skinny neck, most of the pros are not like this but some of them do have skinny forearms and it just looks "whack."


----------



## neanderthal (Nov 19, 2003)

forearm rockers are where u hold a pair of dumbbells at your sides, then your flex your wrist out, and flex it in. thats one rep.  do u kinda get what im saying?


----------



## ogabott (Nov 19, 2003)

yes, i understand.

can't say i ever done those, but i can see how they work.

i will find out tomorrow.

thanks for your help and everyone else too.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 19, 2003)

Rocking implies momentum though which IMO would be bad for the wrists, dont push the carpel tunnel any more than you are already doing. I am going to go back down to 3 sets for each because 4 is bothering mine.


----------



## neanderthal (Nov 19, 2003)

no prob ogabott.  

Mudge, it'll be all good as long as you control the movement. rockers is just the name given to them.  its kinda like skullcrushers, your not meant to bang the bar against your head, its just the name.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 19, 2003)

Good point, the name is bad for newbs though I think


----------



## prophet (Nov 19, 2003)

17" biceps with 13" forearms.. is that bad?


----------



## neanderthal (Nov 19, 2003)

haha


----------



## ogabott (Nov 20, 2003)

nah, thats not bad.

I got an inch more- 18/14, and i look like schwarznegger in his prime (..well, maybe not..)


----------



## prophet (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by neanderthal *_
> haha



laughin at me? haha.. i was serious.. i have terrible forearms.. i never train them directly.. i need to start desperately.. my deadlift suffers from my weak forearms.. my grip always gives  out before my body does


----------



## neanderthal (Nov 20, 2003)

no, sorry prophet, i was laughing at Mudge.  just try out that forearm routine i posted earlier, it works great.


----------

